# NGD: Ibanez RG2228A Prestige - Galaxy white is the new black!



## simonXsludge (Oct 12, 2012)

...literally!

So yeah, as soon as I heard, that this is coming out in galaxy white (limited to 10 pieces for now), I knew I had to have it. I have the RG1527M in GW as well, and I was really waiting for the 2228A to come out in something else than the same old glossy black.


Pr0n first:






That glorious moment...










Love that case. Just wish it was red inside...










With my RGA8 Custom...





...and its little galaxy white 7-string sister.

























Dat neck...


And some impressions:

So here it is and it's a stunner, right out of the box. I've been waiting to get a Prestige 8-string forever. The standard RG2228 was never really my thing in terms of looks and PU choices, that's why I went with the RGA8/Custom in 2010. Every time I touched a 2228, it felt superior to the RGA8, though. My custom is amazing, but the RGA8 neck just doesn't feel 100% right to me and I could never get the guitar set up perfectly.

So now I pull this baby out. The action was quite high from the factory, but the neck is perfectly straight. So it really only took a few seconds to adjust the bridge and now it's _fassst_. Plays awesome, even with the factory strings. The RG2228A comes with DiMarzio D Activator 8s, which are my favourite 8-string pickups, so wtf... a stock Ibanez, that doesn't need any mods at all? This is a new experience to me, hahaha. I love all my Ibbys, but all of them are modded in some way. This guy really doesn't need that.

I might swop the machine heads for some pearl pegs, because I have a bunch left and it should look delicious. I also thought about getting a PGM style F-hole decal for the top of the body, but we will see...

All in all this thing is pretty damn close to perfect. With a pro setup, I'm sure it will destroy the world. Oh, and while we're at it, check out the album stream of my band's new album on the German Metal Hammer website for some non-Djent, eerie and blackened 6-, 7- and 8-string terror:

Exclusive Album-Stream: VOYEUR - War From A Harlots Mouth - METAL HAMMER

Enjoy!


----------



## Mr GriND (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome and congrats, Shitson, we are 4 to have now on sevenstring.org ! (I mean ?)


----------



## jon66 (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks awesome. Congrats man - that's a sick little family you're growing.  

Also, I may as well be the first to ask. "Wanna trade it for a black one?"


----------



## Rojne (Oct 12, 2012)

Congratz man, looks serious!

Will have a listen on your album later, have waited since last album for a new one because you guys are so evil!


----------



## Norstorm (Oct 12, 2012)

A W E S O M E !!!!!!!


----------



## John Strieder (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 12, 2012)

wow


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 12, 2012)

Mr GriND said:


> Welcome and congrats, Shitson, we are 4 to have now on sevenstring.org ! (I mean ?)


Well, there was a first delivery of 5 pieces, so if there's already 4 ownsers here on SS.org, he has the fifth. The second delivery of 5 is expected this month. I know about 2 persons with a pre-order for them. 



jon66 said:


> Also, I may as well be the first to ask. "Wanna trade it for a black one?"


Hahaha...


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats, Simon!

This guitar looks f'n AMAZING!!!x
And your photos are awesome (as always)!

Thanks for posting these!!!!


----------



## GazPots (Oct 12, 2012)

High five for the Galaxy White owners. 


Awesome 1527 aswell, just to top it all off.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 12, 2012)

Bills, I loathe thee. Those look awesome man. Congrats on the NGD.


----------



## Sunyata (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks great!

Pearl tuners 
PG F holes


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Oct 12, 2012)

Fuaaark. Im jelly as shit, congrats! Super nice guitar.


----------



## AndreasD (Oct 12, 2012)

shitsøn;3224375 said:


>


 HNGD!


----------



## Edika (Oct 12, 2012)

The black RG2228 never really did anything for me aesthetically but this looks awesome. Good move from Ibanez to have a matching headstock color instead of the usual black. HNGD dude!


----------



## Philligan (Oct 12, 2012)

This looks killer man, it's competing with my DC800 GAS


----------



## Seventary (Oct 12, 2012)

Just this;  Looks great and i'm sure it plays like tits!


----------



## isispelican (Oct 12, 2012)

very nice !


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 12, 2012)

So awesome!! Congrats Simon!


----------



## mattchristensen (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow that kills in white. I wish I could see it with white covered blackouts.


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 12, 2012)

Jesus fuck, I want one of these 

EDIT: HOLDDDD ONNN SON, You play in WFAHM???


----------



## michael777 (Oct 12, 2012)

I love it! Something about white guitars just drives me crazy. It make my thought process feel pure when I'm playing. 
HNGD!


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 13, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> HOLDDDD ONNN SON, You play in WFAHM???


That is correct!


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 13, 2012)

Woah, that's crazy! I've known about you guys for like 4 years and I never would have thought you would be on this board!

Anyway, HNGD mate!


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 13, 2012)

To all RG2228 owners:

I have restrung this with my preferred set of strings yesterday and I'm using a .74 for the low F. I'm happy with the sound and tension of the string, always used it on my other 8, I just can't seem to get the action of that one string as low as with the stock .65 string. The action of the other 8 strings is just fine. Should I get a tapered string/unwind it at the bridge end a little maybe? That would make it sit a little lower in the bridge saddle at least. Or do I simply have to adjust the neck again?

Any other recommendations?


----------



## GazPots (Oct 13, 2012)

couple of options. 


You could do the tapered end method. I ran it through the nut so that it thickened out about 3mm after the nut and that meant the string was full thickness at the 1st fret. 

I don't do this on either of my 2228a's as the action is a stupidly low 1mm on each guitar on both the low F side and the high e. Both are strung with 9's and a 58 and 75.

Have a firm press down on the low F at the bridge exit point and the nut exit point. Some strings that thick bend up and add height to the action. This will flatten it down a bit and help you out, unless you're wise to this trick. Don't go mental with the pressure or you'll bend the string downward and cause ultra buzz. 

Alternatively you could stick some metal shims under the other saddles (not the low F) to raise them up then lower the whole bridge a bit more. That'll allow you to get the strings being more proportionate to each other.


----------



## s4tch (Oct 13, 2012)

Tasty as always. Can't wait to see an F-hole sticker!


----------



## Manhell (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey men nice axe, congrats 

Tell me please, how did you get the 2228 for your RGA8 custom? I have a RGA8 and can't get a nice case for mine, where do I buy one? or it was from another 2228 that you had?


hgz


----------



## MikeH (Oct 13, 2012)

This thread is fucking depressing.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 13, 2012)

@GazPots

Thanks for the headsup. I did get the action set up a little lower, nowhere near 1mm yet, but the bridge gets lower than I thought, haha. I feel like if I go even lower, the F string would buzz like crazy, though. I mean, for now it will work. I'm only gonna play it for two shows next weekend and then I'll drop it off at my guitar tech's place to have him do his pro setup. I do that with all of my guitars and it pays off on tour. Once it's set up by him I can do all the little adjustments myself.

I also tried the tapered option, so I put the less wound end of the string into the bridge and unwound the string on the other end so it would fit the tuner. It was easier than I thought, but it turned the string into buzz city. I also oiled the fretboard and it looks nice and dark now, almost like ebony. And I swopped the bolts of the bridge saddles for those:







With any Edge III bridge, the original individual bolts would break on me after a while. Cheap "white" metal... those are MIJ bolts.




Manhell said:


> Tell me please, how did you get the 2228 _[case]_ for your RGA8 custom?


It's not available for sale. Took me two years to get ahold of one, so you're better off looking for an aftermarket case.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 15, 2012)

I ran into another "problem", maybe someone out there has an idea how to fix it...

I was working on recording a clip with the guitar and something bothered me about the tone and I couldn't figure out what it was, until I checked out the DI track/bypassed PODFarm. Whenever I hit the low F string and it rings out, I hear overtones ringing out with the vibration of the string.

I pulled out my RGA8. Same bridge, same pickup, same brand new D'Addario .74 gauge string... cheaper locking nut and tuners, but that's it. No problems, no overtones. Oh, and before you're asking, I even used the same piece of foam I used on my RGA8 to dampen the strings behind the string retainer bar on the 2228, but it wouldn't help with the overtones.

Any ideas?


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Oct 15, 2012)

Holy shizzz. Loads of sexy.


----------



## GazPots (Oct 15, 2012)

Not heard any of these overtones through my 2 rg2228a's (that i've noticed anyway) but i'll certainly have a listen again when i get back home tomorrow.

Perhaps the string is vibrating off of a fret somewhere and creating these tones. Is the action low enough for that to be a possibility?


I did have a problem of a vibrating string on a foamed and locked 7 string with a lo pro. Turns out the lo pro saddle's (which is made up of 2 segments with a hinge) rear section was vibrating. It had some horizontal movement and every hit of the string would set off the vibration and noise. Inserted a metal shim between the 2 saddles and it's now solid feeling and noise free. Perhaps you should play the string and place your finger on various parts of the bridge to see if anything is vibrating.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 16, 2012)

GazPots said:


> Perhaps the string is vibrating off of a fret somewhere and creating these tones. Is the action low enough for that to be a possibility?


I'm really not sure where this could be coming from. I tried locating it, but it really doesn't seem to come from a fret.



GazPots said:


> I did have a problem of a vibrating string on a foamed and locked 7 string with a lo pro. Turns out the lo pro saddle's (which is made up of 2 segments with a hinge) rear section was vibrating. It had some horizontal movement and every hit of the string would set off the vibration and noise. Inserted a metal shim between the 2 saddles and it's now solid feeling and noise free. Perhaps you should play the string and place your finger on various parts of the bridge to see if anything is vibrating.


Actually I used to have that problem with my RGA8, the saddle of the lowest string was vibrating and rattling like crazy. I squeezed in a very thin piece of a laminated card and no problems ever since. I also tried placing my hand on various metal parts of the guitar to see if I could eliminate the overtones, but could not find its origin yet.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 16, 2012)

I have also recorded a tone test:

Ibanez RG2228A / DiMarzio D Activator 8 + Ibanez GWB35 Fretless Tone Test by mo)))ulder on SoundCloud

Enjoy!


----------



## GazPots (Oct 19, 2012)

I checked my 2228a's and couldn't hear any unwanted tones on the low F. 


Cool clip, by the way.


----------

